# My corn snake will not shed or eat



## Charlton1971 (May 4, 2016)

Hi I need some advice about 4 months ago I went on holiday leaving my 6 year old female corn Snake in the care of my son, she was in very good condition eating 1 large mouse every 2 weeks plus her shed was always complete her pooing was fine and she was drinking water just fine so everything was Good, then I got back from my holiday after 3 weeks to fine out that my son went to the pet shop and brought her two medium size rats and yes he feed them to her both in two days I went mad now over 3 months have passed and she won't eat a thing I've been keeping a track on her poos which were coming out every couple of days but now they have stopped, the last time she had a shed was in Mid January i can tell she needs a shed by the change in colour, I try to feed her every couple of weeks but she just backs off like She's scared I can feel her ribs more and more I love this snake can anyone help??


----------



## ChrisEmptage (Jun 2, 2014)

have you tryed giving her a bath i have herd that that can help don't own a snake so get a secnd oppiion also take her to the vet ASAP it seems like somthing is very wrong


----------



## Big Rob (Aug 24, 2015)

Read this thread, I had a similar issue but not as extreme as yours Charlton.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/1090319-cornsnake-not-pooped-nearly-month.html


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

3 months is a fairly long time for a corn not to eat, but two rats will take some time to digest. 

It might just be she has been digesting the rats, so wasn't hungry and now is due to shed so off food. 

You mention change of colour, have her eyes gone blue etc. If so I would double check temps, and make sure she has hides at warm and cool ends so she is not stressed and leave her alone to get on with the shedding and then try feeding after that.


----------

